# Wireless popcorn(!?)



## luc_h (Jun 6, 2007)

Can you hear me now?

(a novel way to make popcorn with ... you guessed it .... cell phones.)

YouTube - Pop corn et tÃ[emoji]169[/emoji]lÃ[emoji]169[/emoji]phone, Ã§a marche en France !

Luc H.


----------



## dirk skene (Feb 13, 2007)

Those boys have way too much time on their hands :lol:


----------



## shipscook (Jan 14, 2007)

now those guys know how to party--NOT

thanks, 
Nan


----------



## gummy-bear (Oct 27, 2007)

Must admit that I'm a little nervous that we put those things that close to our brains. Being a teenage girl, I probably have mine on my ear about 3 hours a day.... time to get a blue tooth.


----------



## luc_h (Jun 6, 2007)

This video is a myth and debunked. It is a viral video used as a marketing tool for a bluetooth earpiece.

Headset maker comes clean on cell phone + popcorn gag : Christopher Null : Yahoo! Tech

Luc H.


----------



## charan (Jul 1, 2008)

its really great that these guys have baked the popcorn with the help of cell phone...hats off guys...

its a wonderful stuff...am gonna try this..

its worth trying...isnt it..??


----------



## gummy-bear (Oct 27, 2007)

HAHA it got me, that's for sure. Good thing it's fake. I don't like how bluetooths (blueteeth?) look.


----------



## beetrootbrain (Jun 4, 2008)

Thats such a shame, although if it were true imagine the state of the popcorn isle in the supermarkets!


----------

